# Winter Circuit, gaming show.(:



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, your mare was in a bad mood for your show. Did you think to look for a burr under the saddle pad? LOL

Hope you were able to have some fun when she wasn't trying to impale any nearby objects, living or not. I rode a gelding for many years that was unpredictable much of the time. Had lots of training, super smooth gaits, speed, but had to ride in shows with a red ribbon just in case he decided to lash out without warning. I hope she was just in a sour mood, and that she doesn't try to behave like that again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

